# 2021 Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*19th Annual Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic Slated for June 23-27*

Miramar Beach, Florida – The 19th annual Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic is set to get underway June 23 and continue through June 27 at the Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. As one of the favorite events on the Gulf of Mexico big-game fishing circuit, this year’s Classic will showcase some of the sport’s top boats vying for million-dollar cash prizes. The Wind Creek Casino & Hotel-Atmore is the presenting sponsor. 

“We’re excited to welcome back our past participants and lots of new faces this year,” says Tournament Director Jason Draughn. “We’ve made several major improvements to the Baytowne Marina, which the crews will definitely appreciate. Right now we are on pace for another record field and there are still slips available. The Early Bird deadline is May 31, so teams need to get registered soon to be eligible to win free dockage and a $1,000 bonus. The final registration will be held on Wednesday, June 23, with lines in the water the next afternoon.”

Participants will be competing for awards and more than one million dollars in cash with blue marlin the top prize. Eligible fish must be at least 110 inches long to qualify. That minimum is measured from the tip of the fish’s lower jaw to the fork of the tail. Qualifiers typically average 500 pounds or heavier. The ECBC tournament record for blue marlin is 899.6 pounds.

In addition to the blue marlin weight category, smaller blues, white marlin, sailfish and spearfish that are successfully released earn points in the competitive release division. Releases are verified by video footage. Yellowfin, bigeye and blackfin tuna, wahoo and dolphin are scored one point per pound. The ECBC attracts multi-million dollar sport-fishing yachts from across the Gulf of Mexico as well as the southeastern United States. Fishing begins after Thursday’s noon start from the Destin Pass and concludes Saturday afternoon. Eligible fish are weighed Friday and Saturday evenings at the Baytowne Marina. The majority of the fish are weighed Saturday. Viewing is free and open to the public. 

Hancock Whitney Bank is sponsoring the ECBC Golf Scramble, which is open to participants and sponsors. Tee-time is 9 a.m. at The Links Golf Club on Wednesday, June 23.

The 2021 Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic runs June 23-27 at Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. For registration, dockage, rules and schedule of events, visit www.fishecbc.com. Reservations for golf carts need to be made directly through the Baytowne Marina office. Book your room at Sandestin now to get the best location and rates for the event weekend. Call 800-320-8115 or book online at sandestin.com. Use GROUP Code FISH21.

About Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort is a major destination for all seasons and all ages, and was named the #1 Resort on Florida’s Emerald Coast. The resort invites guests to a world of 2,400 acres and 30 charming neighborhoods featuring 1,300 vacation rentals, condominiums, villas, town homes and the best in hotel accommodations. As a member of Visit South Walton and Visit Florida, the resort features more than seven miles of beaches and pristine bay front, four championship golf courses, 15 world-class tennis courts, 19 swimming pools, a 120-slip marina, a fitness center and spa, meeting space and The Village of Baytowne Wharf, a charming pedestrian village with events, shopping, dining and nightlife. People are invited to download Sandestin’s APP for iPhone and Android devices, or become a Facebook Fan or Twitter follower for the latest events and news. 

###


----------

